# New here :D



## Skinny Rabbit (Sep 1, 2009)

My name's Hattie, I'm sixteen years old... Only have one cat at the moment, he's just called Cat for reasons which will be explained eventually haha. He's a tuxedo cat of no specific breed - he's also sixteen years old


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome Hattie!

So cute that you and your Cat are the same age. 

Pictures?


----------



## Skinny Rabbit (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahah at the moment I only have one photo of him on this computer - I was feeling vain and took a photo of both of us, but I'm not sure if you're allowed to post pictures of yourself on here ? I read the rules and didn't see anything but I had a tendancy to skip important details unintentionally =P 
If not, I'll get pictures when he comes in tomorrow. He's a feral tom at heart so he stays out most of the time, especially in the summer. Hopefully I'll be able to get a few of him, but he's very camera shy haha


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You *can* post pictures of yourself. In fact, we have a whole thread for that. 
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=29427

The feature on this forum for uploading isn't working right now, so a lot of us use Photobucket.

I understand camera-shy kitties (Cinderella).


----------



## Skinny Rabbit (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahh that's lucky haha  Thank you ! 
Until I eventually manage to snap a decent shot of the poor cat (if ever), here's the only two photos of him I have available- you'll have to excuse my face haha, I had to suppress an awful lot of shame in order to upload these things:
One and two
There he is, Cat: THE most unimpressed looking feline I've ever encountered. He always seems to have an expression that resembles this guy:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's hysterical! You described him purrfectly! :lol: 

Very handsome, very not-amused.


----------



## Skinny Rabbit (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahaha he really is the most grumpy looking thing on earth  Hopefully I'll get some better photos of him quite soon


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

:lol: I loved the stories and the photos! He *does* look like a Grumpasaurus!


----------



## Skinny Rabbit (Sep 1, 2009)

He really is such a moody guy lol ! He was a stray for quite some time and I think he just generally has an awful tempermant. We "adopted" him a few years back, before which he lived as a feral. Out of all the dozens of stray cats around here, for some reason, he just appealed to me most. He'd follow me down to the top of the street some days on my way to school. I remember him when he was just a little kitten, and he'd play in my back yard with me. But, being feral and therefore not really used or sure how to act around people I suppose, he would have these crazy outbursts where he'd just attack me out of the blue. 
And one day, we found him limping around covered in a great deal of blood, having somehow semi-severed one of the toes on his back feet off almost completely and had a huge hole bitten into his head by what we supposed was a dog. We took him to the vet, got him vaccinated, neutered, (also had his toe amputated) and with it being winter at the time, introduced him to our home. Ever since, he's lived with us, but we've never really owned him because he's just so wild. I suppose that's why he doesn't have a name. 
But he's calmed down a great deal. For the first few years he'd just have these mad-half-hours where he'd bolt around the house, attacking everything in sight, even himself. But now he'll let me roll him onto my lap and rub his belly. I think it's his old age that's turned him soft, personally  
But like I said, deep down he is such a feral, moody, angry thing :lol: Hence the constant expression of disgust.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Skinny Rabbit said:


> For the first few years he'd just have these mad-half-hours where he'd bolt around the house, attacking everything in sight, even himself.


Most cats do this. We call it "rocket-butt" mode. Nobody knows why, they just take off and zoom for a while. So at least you know he does something "normal."  

That's so wonderful that you took care of him when he was injured. He needs a name. Maybe Oscar the Grouch.


----------



## Skinny Rabbit (Sep 1, 2009)

Hahaha really ? That's so crazy :lol: I guess it came across as weird to me because none of our old cats did it, I'd never seen a cat act like that before really. Weird cats. 
But lol XD Probably the most fitting name anyone could come up with


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You and your kitty look like twins! 8O


----------



## Skinny Rabbit (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome : D ! 
And :lol: hopefully I'm not as hairy


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think you look like Sophia Bush from One Tree Hill.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

The eyes and the hair/fur colour. :wink:


----------



## Spencey (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello, I've just joined here too. Pleased to meet you!


----------

